# EasyCarbo dosing bottle



## nayr88 (10 Nov 2012)

Pretty straight forward and possibly a little bit of a stupid question.

I'm going to be using easy carbo on a new tank soon, It's fairly small and I do not want to dose more that one ml at a time and also don't want to keep messing with the lid and measuring it out ect.

I have an old ADA bottle with pump I was going to use, how ever it is clear and I've heard you can't keep it in clear bottles as it reacts to the light....how true is this?
If so would I be better of buying an aluminium dosing bottle?

Cheeeeerssaaaaaajdjsjskakabbajajbshakka


----------



## krazypara3165 (10 Nov 2012)

if thats a problem, tin of black spray from wilkinsons is less than a quid, put a slither of tape over the measurement side and just spray it


----------



## nayr88 (10 Nov 2012)

Not a bad idea, just I'm a bit of a geek with aesthetics and the aluminium bottles are around 5 fr a pair delivered


----------



## rebus (10 Nov 2012)

The liquid carbon i got from AE came in a clear dosing bottle, as does the Aquarium plant food version. i keep mine in the cabinet anyway, so if it is light sensitive hopefully storing it in the dark should help.


----------



## Clifford (10 Nov 2012)

You could just keep it in it's standard bottle and dose with a syringe.

If appearance is a real issue I'm sure you could find an aesthetically pleasing syringe - there must be some old fashioned glass ones available?


----------



## nayr88 (10 Nov 2012)

Think if I'm gonna get hold of the aluminium ones, fairly cheap tbh, was just being tight as I have a empty ADA step1 I've used for my tropica fertiliser.

Good idea with with the syringe though
Cheers rebus for the input


----------

